# Vermiculite insulation



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Have you ever seen this stuff or been exposed to it? If you live in the valley of Phoenix, they you probably have never seen it. However, if you're in the upper half of the country where everything is old, you've likely run across it. This stuff may or may not contain asbestos but usually does.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Worked around it a few thousand times, I used a filtered mask long before they were ever required.

Never cared for the dust and often rodent powder in it.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

That stuff turns my boogers black for days! lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Older homes. I don't see it a lot, but been in it before. Never gave it much of a thought until someone mentioned it may have asbestos in it.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I've mostly seen it used in the cores of block walls. It makes a mess when you drill through one as it just runs out.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Forge Boyz said:


> I've mostly seen it used in the cores of block walls. It makes a mess when you drill through one as it just runs out.


#1 place I've found it as well.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing:


We do actually have it in old CMU buildings. I always figured as long as you don't shovel it into your face like popcorn or pour it through a fan then inhale it all you'd be good lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> We do actually have it in old CMU buildings. I always figured as long as you don't shovel it into your face like popcorn or pour it through a fan then inhale it all you'd be good lol


Two words: 'airborne particulates'!


What you don't notice can often kill you.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I find I feel so much better wearing any kind of a mask while in insulation than not afterwards


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I find I feel so much better wearing any kind of a mask while in insulation than not afterwards



:thumbup:

Wasn't all that long ago that nobody thought anything of working with asbestos without a mask and you see how that turned out!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I don't know about asbestos, but I do know that vermiculite is a natural resource and is mined heavily in my part of the country.


I had two vermiculite mines as customers and I never saw any protective gear.
Vermiculite is also used in potting mediums for plants.
We mixed it into soil to help with aeration.
You can buy it at any HD or Lowes to condition soil. I did not know it was used as insulation. But now thinking back, I have seen it.


Whats up with vermiculite? We still use it in gardening. My neighbor buys it buy the truck load for their green house.
There seems to be zero concern about it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> Whats up with vermiculite? We still use it in gardening. My neighbor buys it buy the truck load for their green house.
> There seems to be zero concern about it.


Vermiculite is safe, but the vermiculite that came from one large mine was contaminated with asbestos. From https://www.epa.gov/asbestos/protect-your-family-asbestos-contaminated-vermiculite-insulation



> A mine near Libby, Montana, was the source of over 70 percent of all vermiculite sold in the United States from 1919 to 1990. There was also a deposit of asbestos at that mine, so the vermiculite from Libby was contaminated with asbestos. Vermiculite from Libby was used in the majority of vermiculite insulation in the United States and was often sold under the brand name Zonolite. If you have vermiculite insulation in your home, you should assume this material may be contaminated with asbestos and be aware of steps you can take to protect yourself and your family from exposure to asbestos.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I sprinkle it on my morning eggs.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've only found it in the cores of block walls. Ordinarily from the mid 60's through the mid 80's. The stuff runs out like sand from an hourglass.

One other thing some people don't know is that there was a lightweight concrete roof decking material called Zonotile that also may contain asbestos. They were concrete mixed with vermiculite in about 2'x3' rectangles, and they were laid in angle iron channels for the roof deck, much like building a drop ceiling.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I always find it to be a good day when Majewski shows up. Mahalo for stopping by. I just got back from my lighthouse hike. Trades are roaring.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Two words: 'airborne particulates'!
> 
> 
> What you don't notice can often kill you.



Yeah don't inhale it, don't eat it pretty simple safety procedures.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When cutting a box into the block with vermiculite cut out the block mortar joint chip it out, slide cardboard in minimizing some of the mess.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I worked in a fancy condo.
They decked up the floors to relocate some plumbing.
They decided to pour bags of vermiculite under the decked up floor and the concrete floor as sound insulation.
The floor penetrations were not very tightly sealed and as vermiculite does, it found its way into the return air plenum of the apartment below.
A few days later the owner of the apartment below had a fine black dust covering his artic white themed decor. Furniture, carpets, artwork, wallpaper, pillows, bedding, everything.
This was in the mid 80s and it cost them about $6,000 to clean the apartment. Plus, they had to remove all of the vermiculite and patch/fire proof the penetrations. 
They installed some kind of batting instead.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah don't inhale it, don't eat it pretty simple safety procedures.


If the dust is in the air and you have no mask good luck with not inhaling the fibers.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If the dust is in the air and you have no mask good luck with not inhaling the fibers.


Sorry... but good luck with the mask.

You at that point have it on your clothes, tools, spread around a room, etc... Airborne means that it is everywhere. The only way to attempt to control it is through sealed off areas with negative air. Otherwise, a mask probably isn't doing you much good, except for your wishful thinking.

Also, don't forget about the wife and kids at home, what you work in that attaches itself to you, you are likely passing on to them via laundry and a hug and kiss as you walk through the door. 

Doesn't mean you shouldn't take precautions, by all means protect yourself as much as you can. Just don't think that simply wearing a mask when in front of it protects you.

The stuff we are exposed to is one of the only reasons I would caution people from entering the trades. We know about Lead, Asbestos, Silica, etc... But what are we working with on a daily basis right now, that we will learn in 15-30 years is killing every single one of us.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, here's the "rest of the story". I worked in an attic for several days that had this stuff in it. I had to move it around so I could find top plates to drill into to stake stuff into the walls. I definitely stirred it up but try to move it around minimally. 

Anyway, after the third day I got a really bad sore throat and have now been sick for almost the past week. It's 100% my fault for not wearing any kind of mask and I'm certain this stuff caused me to get ill.

There are days where I wonder why I still do this kind of work. I could definitely move into something better but there's that whole familiarity thing and plus I'm really good at old work. But when I have to deal with this kind of stuff, I feel like throwing the towel in.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

From what I have read, fiberglass will become the health problem of the future. Long term exposure causes health problems similar to asbestos. This is already showing up in folks like boat builders and folks that work with fiberglass daily. 

This makes perfect sense, as the fibers are inert and will not break down or exit a persons lungs.


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

are respirators PPE?


----------

